# 75% of Gamers "Not Interested" In Wii U



## HamburgerBandit (May 9, 2012)

> _*Seventy-five percent of “current gamers” are not interested in purchasing Nintendo’s upcoming Wii U console*, according to a poll at online discount aggregator Dealnews._
> 
> _				The survey, which collected the opinions of 1,551 people, also found that *64 percent of current Wii owners are not interested in the new hardware*. These results do not bode well for the system’s launch this fall, and Nintendo is counting on the Wii U to help it recover from a disappointing financial year in which the weakened value of the yen, a costly price cut for its portable 3DS system, and dwindling Wii sales resulted in the console maker’s *first annual operating loss in company history*._
> 
> _				Nintendo revealed the Wii U at 2011′s Electronic Entertainment Expo, and public reactions were mixed. News that the console will only support one of its tablet-style controllers at a time (the company has since claimed it is working on that) and rely on flash memory for data storage rather than an industry-standard internal hard drive overshadowed assurances that the Wii U will have broad third-party developer support and greater appeal to core gamers than the “family-friendly” Wii._



First Link

http://venturebeat.c...ho-wants-a-wii/

Second Link

http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=473509


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 9, 2012)

They're always doomed.
http://www.isnintendodoomed.com/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 9, 2012)

>online poll


----------



## Hop2089 (May 9, 2012)

This Nintendo is doomed stuff is a greater overreaction than when I speak about social games, sure interest in Wii-U right now is terrible, the Wii-U has it's problems, but when it starts getting decent games I expect the 75% disapproval to go way down.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

Nintendo is always doomed every year. They have been around for 120 years, do you think this is their first time struggling?
Also online polls aren't an accurate source of information.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2012)

i have my phone thanks but no thanks nintendo


----------



## gamefan5 (May 9, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> This Nintendo is doomed stuff is a greater overreaction than when I speak about social games, sure interest in Wii-U right now is terrible, the Wii-U has it's problems, but when it starts getting decent games I expect the 75% disapproval to go way down.


Perhaps. Tbh, I'm one of those who aren't interested in the WiiU.


----------



## Centrix (May 9, 2012)

oh, um who are they again? lol  seriously who cares what they have to say...oh no 3DS won't sell Nintendo is Doomed Wii isn't going to sell its doomed need I say more!


----------



## Clarky (May 9, 2012)

yet again, who actually knows enough about the wii u to make a decision yet? we only know a few small bits of information right now


----------



## RupeeClock (May 9, 2012)

If you didn't already know, NeoGAF have been known to be an incredibly Sony-biased website, absurd Pro-Sony propoganda.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

To be entirely fair, Nintendo does have an E3 conference coming up. If they want to make up for last time, and leave people with an urge to buy their new console, that will be their chance to do it.


----------



## gloweyjoey (May 9, 2012)

soulx said:


> >online poll


From Dealnews.......where everyday is Black Friday.

Give me a break, trolololol


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> If you didn't already know, NeoGAF have been known to be an incredibly Sony-biased website, absurd Pro-Sony propoganda.


If you didn't already know, that's not true. It's called joking and you should feel ashamed for taking it personally.


----------



## Forstride (May 9, 2012)

It's even funnier when the current poll in the news article shows the opposite.

EDIT: The article on venturebeat that is.


----------



## Janthran (May 9, 2012)

That's because 75% of "gamers" are CODfags and Nintendo focuses on GAMEPLAY.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 9, 2012)

Check the source in the OP. At this very moment, almost 1000 voted on their poll, and the results is just over 67% of voters want a Wii U. No kidding.


----------



## HamburgerBandit (May 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > If you didn't already know, NeoGAF have been known to be an incredibly Sony-biased website, absurd Pro-Sony propoganda.
> ...



>Implying fanboys aren't %100 serious


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 9, 2012)

Yes, yes. Nintendo is doomed, the next pope will be a strawberry pop-tart, and tonight, rainbow chrysanthemums will bloom from my anus.


----------



## pokefloote (May 9, 2012)

i just don't know anything about the wii-u and neither does anyone else so polls at this point are stupid.


----------



## Fishaman P (May 9, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> i just don't know anything about the wii-u and neither does anyone else so polls at this point are stupid.


You mean except for the console design, controller design, and hardware specs?


----------



## Sheimi (May 9, 2012)

It is just another assumption. But why an online poll?


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 9, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> pokefloote said:
> 
> 
> > i just don't know anything about the wii-u and neither does anyone else so polls at this point are stupid.
> ...



Which in themselves are still not finalized.


----------



## The Catboy (May 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yes, yes. Nintendo is doomed, *the next pope will be a strawberry pop-tart*, and tonight, rainbow chrysanthemums will bloom from my anus.


I might just start believing in God if that happens!


----------



## bradzx (May 9, 2012)

U don't mean Wii U won't release?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 9, 2012)

_Several industry analysts today questioned if Nintendo can remain viable in the video game industry with their decision to stick with cartridges instead of the CD format used by it's main rivals, the Sony PlayStation and Sega Saturn. At least one major developer (Squaresoft, makers of the Final Fantasy series) has said they will not support the platform. "I think they've shot themselves in the foot with this move. I don't think we'll see Nintendo around in another 5 years.", said one analyst. _

Oh, sorry. I thought I was in 1995 again. Nintendo has been "doomed" so many times I lost track.


----------



## EthanObi (May 9, 2012)

Yes. Yes. nintendo is doomed,the illuminati is real, And My little pony ISNT using Hypnosis on every MALE viewer it has.
Oh! and In 2013 cats will TRULY fart rainbows and do thriller every day!!!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 9, 2012)

ethanobi said:


> Yes. Yes. nintendo is doomed, illuminati is real, And My little pony ISNT using Hypnosis on every MALE viewer it has.



One of those is true, I can feel it.


----------



## Presto99 (May 9, 2012)

Eh, too lazy to read the OP, but let me just input my point of view.
I used to be a rabid Nintendo fanboy, now I'm just...a fanboy, who can see their faults. Apparently one of my friends at school is like how I used to be; all the fanboy, none of the objectivity. I love Nintendo, and I usually end up buy their major games even if I say I won't or I will wait. (Besides NSMB2, that one...ugh) But I have to say, that for all that is known on the WiiU so far, I won't be getting it launch, unlike I mistakenly did for 3DS. I don't believe N is doomed or anything, but to me this just seems like a giant HD DS, that for some games you can play in the pot or in your room.. That may not necessarily be a bad thing, but It's like N realized the success of the DS and said, oh, let's make it a home console! I'm not gonna lie, an giant HD DS is awesome, and while I'm not really a graphics whore, it'll look great. I just don't really see why I should be buying it, besides Pikmin 3 (and I haven't even finished Pikmin 2). Of course there'll be Mario and (someday) Zelda, but I might hold out on this one for a bit. my 3DS is keeping me pretty satisfied as of the moment. 

Nintendo needs to start getting some of their stuff together, and while promised (finally) digital downloads and such are a step in the right direction, I'm just not seeing the greatness of the WiiYouuuuuu! E3 will be interesting, though. Maybe if I spent hours each day reading freaking speculation and WiiU rumors like my friend I'd be more hyped, but I'd rather play games than read about them.


----------



## Xuphor (May 9, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> ethanobi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Yes. nintendo is doomed, illuminati is real, And My little pony ISNT using Hypnosis on every MALE viewer it has.
> ...



Sshh, the Illuminati is watching.

On topic - I'm a major gamer, for the last 15 years, and I really want the Wii-U. Same goes for every other gamer I asked.
I'm pretty sure
@[member='Janthran']
guessed what's really going on right.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

bradzx said:


> U don't mean Wii U won't release?



I'm sorry, but... what?


----------



## EthanObi (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler











One of the Former jedi knight's sent this photo along with the message below:


> execute order 9231889


shortly after Nintendo of Japan's Main HQ blew up. And Satoru Iwata was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 9, 2012)

I wonder how they got what I assume would be over a billion people to vote in their pole


----------



## Kong Fan (May 9, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Yes, yes. Nintendo is doomed, the next pope will be a strawberry pop-tart, and tonight, rainbow chrysanthemums will bloom from my anus.



FFS That made me laugh, only a touch though


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 9, 2012)

Fun with google:

Microsoft is doomed 4,690,000 results (xbox is doomed: 2,020,000 results)

Sony is doomed 2,940,000 results (playstation is doomed 1,970,000 results)

Nintendo is doomed 1,260,000 results (wii u is doomed 743,000 results)

You would think with how long nintendo has been doomed it would be #1 in results, but apparently not, lol. And to make this an equal opportunity thread -

Xbox 720 is doomed: http://robcarrollgaming.blogspot.com/2012/02/xbox-720-is-doomed.html

xbox 720, ps4, and pc gaming is doomed: http://www.ps3news.com/General_Off-Topic/new-gaming-pcs-next-gen-xbox-and-playstation-4-all-doomed-1

Videogames are all doomed: http://www.computerandvideogames.com/327886/consoles-are-doomed-richard-garriott/


----------



## notmeanymore (May 9, 2012)

Gamers have no reason to want the WiiU yet. Let E3 come, then do retarded surveys like this.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 10, 2012)

Every developer is always doomed, industry analysts are morons; the only time a company is ever really doomed is when industry insiders don't seem to have shit to say about them like THQ, it's like yellow journalism, trying to cause a panic by targeting the big companies only.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 10, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Fun with google:



Yes, Google is the most reliable source for statistics on the amount of failure associated with companies and consoles.

But internet polls aren't exactly reliable but I'm still part of the 75% (well I didn't vote in this poll but I agree with their side).


----------



## Midna (May 10, 2012)

Oh man, I'd forgotten that the entire gaming consumerbase consists of 1551 people forever locked in a time period before the console's final showing. Nintendo really is doomed.


----------



## infinete (May 10, 2012)

Well looking at the poll now the title should be 1-in-3 gamer's (33%) are not interested in the Wii U.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> > Fun with google:
> ...



Of course you are. We all should. Why the hell would anybody excited for something we don't know about? Especially when it comes to hardware.

This poll is stupid. 1551 people? Really?


----------



## DJPlace (May 10, 2012)

i just don't get why topics or polls like these exist... i mean growing up from 1983-present i did not have net until 1999 so almost sixteen years with out net wow just wow. this is why i hate online poll's the only way i would do online poll's if people payed me!


----------



## Midna (May 10, 2012)

I think the topic might need to be reconsidered. "75% of Dealnews.com frequenters who like to vote in online polls not interested in Wii U" might be a better choice.


----------



## rt141 (May 10, 2012)

Besides being obiously biased, since the rapport is mostly the fact that any gamer that cares about answering a poll in a not-so-known-website is probably a hardcore COD player underdog. It's just not very possible for Nintendo to have such a hard time, jokes aside.
I really laughed at the title.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 10, 2012)

Even though it has major dev flaws and lack of interest, I still say the WiiU has a better chance than the other two systems in the long run.


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Even though it has major dev flaws and lack of interest, I still say the WiiU has a better chance than the other two systems in the long run.



The other two systems that we know absolutely nothing about?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (May 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> ethanobi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Yes. nintendo is doomed, illuminati is real, And My little pony ISNT using Hypnosis on every MALE viewer it has.
> ...


It's the Illuminati one.


----------



## GameWinner (May 10, 2012)

Janthran said:


> That's because 75% of "gamers" are CODfags and Nintendo focuses on GAMEPLAY.


Not really. 
At the moment, I'm not all that interested with the Wii U and I could care less about Call Of Duty. It could change, however, if I see some games I truly want. (besides SSB4, have a 3DS for that)


----------



## Wintrale (May 10, 2012)

...This happens every time. I don't see the point in caring any more.

The majority of gamers don't "get" Nintendo. They look at everything Nintendo has brought to gaming, from analogue sticks to rumble to light guns to gyroscopes to touchscreens to motion sensing, and all they see are gimmicks. Then, a year or so later, everyone jumps on the bandwagon and there's a race to see who can copy them fastest. It's just how things have been ever since the beginning and it'll never change.

I'm just happy for Nintendo to keep doing what they're doing. Leave it to Sony and Microsoft to keep pushing for bigger games and better graphics. Leave the innovating to Nintendo. At least they know what they're doing.


----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2012)

This is dumb. The people who voted on the poll does not equal 75% of the gaming community. I'm sure the people here did not vote, as well as the numerous people in the world. This isn't news at all. Maybe Nintendo is doomed, maybe Nintendo isn't. Just because the people who voted do not want the Wii U, does not mean anything!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2012)

Wintrale said:


> ...This happens every time. I don't see the point in caring any more.
> 
> The majority of gamers don't "get" Nintendo. They look at everything Nintendo has brought to gaming, from analogue sticks* Arguable. Atari released the first analog controller in joystick form, so still as a "stick", Nintendo simply used it as an analog stick as we know it today* to rumble* fine, you get this one* to light guns *nope, Magnavox Odyssey and arcade machines before it* to gyroscopes* nope, widely used in pinball machines *to touchscreens* nope, Tiger Game.Com *to motion sensing *Okay, fine, PowerGlove. *, and all they see are gimmicks. Then, a year or so later, everyone jumps on the bandwagon and there's a race to see who can copy them fastest.  *Meaning what exactly? You mean the WiiMote which was copied directly from a prototype Dreamcast controller or the PSMove that was in the works since the PS2? Or maybe the Kinect which is more of an EyeToy rip-off that greatly improves the concept rather than a "stolen Nintendo idea"? What exactly was stolen? *It's just how things have been ever since the beginning and it'll never change.
> 
> I'm just happy for Nintendo to keep doing what they're doing. Leave it to Sony and Microsoft to keep pushing for bigger games and better graphics. Leave the innovating to Nintendo.  At least they know what they're doing. *The N64, Gamecube, Virtual Boy and other failed "innovations" beg to differ. Innovation isn't always good.*


Other than that, I'd like to direct you to *the sales of Nintendo consoles.* Both the DS and the Wii sold *far more units* than the PSP, XBox 360 or the PS3. *Clearly* there are more active Nintendo units than any other ones, thus saying that the majority of gamers hates Nintendo cannot be true - the majority of gamers buys Nintendo products. That is, unless you want to drag the *PC* into this, but I warn you, *PC Master Race ridicules all consoles without any distinction whatsoever.*


----------



## Janthran (May 10, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > That's because 75% of "gamers" are CODfags and Nintendo focuses on GAMEPLAY.
> ...


If you could care less, that means you do care. >_>


----------



## heartgold (May 10, 2012)

'ha this reminds me of the poll where no one was interested in the 3DS.

It's sold what now? Around 17.5 Million units worldwide already. Yeah really doomed. 

Besides Wii-U hasn't even been revealed to an everyday average gamer or the casual crowd yet. This E3 onwards shall change that though, right now it's just product in beta mode with very few people knowing about it's existence and capabilities.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2012)

I really don't know why the _myth_ of Nintendo being the martyr and the underdog of the gaming industry is _still_ perpetrated by its fans and the media, it's simply no longer valid. Nintendo had a very brief period of having issues, limited to the time between the N64 and the Gamecube, and even then they were only underdogs in the home console business - they still rocked the handheld market and they do to this day. Cut it out people, Nintendo's doing just fine - they're the top dogs right now.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (May 10, 2012)

Well if it doesn't have any titles that interest me then I couldn't care less and at the moment the WiiU has nothing that is of interest to me.


----------



## heartgold (May 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I really don't know why the _myth_ of Nintendo being the martyr and the underdog of the gaming industry is _still_ perpetrated by its fans and the media, it's simply no longer valid. Nintendo had a very brief period of having issues, limited to the time between the N64 and the Gamecube, and even then they were only underdogs in the home console business - they still rocked the handheld market and they do to this day. Cut it out people, Nintendo's doing just fine - they're the top dogs right now.



On the subject of Nintendo handhelds domination, GBA was released in 2001 and DS in 2004, how heck did GBA sell over 80 Million units in 3 years, that's just incredible. Perhaps it also sold a lot during DS's first couples years as well. Still amazing nevertheless before Nintendo nuked it, maybe the fear of PSP and wanted to support the DS more.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 10, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know why the _myth_ of Nintendo being the martyr and the underdog of the gaming industry is _still_ perpetrated by its fans and the media, it's simply no longer valid. Nintendo had a very brief period of having issues, limited to the time between the N64 and the Gamecube, and even then they were only underdogs in the home console business - they still rocked the handheld market and they do to this day. Cut it out people, Nintendo's doing just fine - they're the top dogs right now.
> ...


The DS and the DS Lite supported GBA games much like the GBA supported Game Boy and Game Boy Colour ones when those were discontinued. There was no reason at all to carry on manufacturing and selling the GBA - they simply made the Micro for those interested and carried on going.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2012)

nope. no interest to me.

only game that perks my interest is Next gen smash bros.

which will also release on 3DS. so there.


----------



## freaksloan (May 10, 2012)

I love my Wii, DS lite, DSi XL and 3DS. I consider my self a Nintendo guy, but I will not be buying a Wii U. Well not at first it will be 2 or 3 years down the road.


----------



## GameWinner (May 10, 2012)

Janthran said:


> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


I don't care right now. Maybe in the future where more games that I like are revealed, but as of right now I'll wait.
Better?


----------



## Tsuteto (May 10, 2012)

Too little to go off of right now.  Then again, I also haven't been keeping up with the times due to personal life.  Yay.  But I am definitely in no means not wanting to get a Wii-U, but I wouldn't get it at launch, most likely, probably a few months afterwards.


----------



## FireGrey (May 10, 2012)

Everyone will not want it, it will release, everyone will get it, a few years later half of everyone gets a PS4 or NEXTBOX.
You read it here first.


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)

words cannot explain this statement,


----------



## DragorianSword (May 10, 2012)

Don't think this is really accurate though. Most people (and then I mean non-hardcore-gamers) don't even know yet about the WiiU.
Then again, so many people have bought a Wii already about 2-3 years ago, I don't think they are going to buy a new console so soon.


----------



## triassic911 (May 10, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Everyone will not want it, it will release, everyone will get it, a few years later half of everyone gets a PS4 or NEXTBOX.
> You read it here first.


Dude, that's my story with the Wii!


----------



## Terenigma (May 10, 2012)

Im in the majority, i was excited for the wii, it looked cool and showed a genuinely interesting product gimmick so i bought it. I was interested in the 3DS, not because of the gimmick 3D tho, mostly because i loved the DS and concider it one of the best purchases iv ever made and the ability to play those games plus have a new shiney updated console with internet access and a bunch of other features was very appealing.

The wii-u tho?  i dont really "get" whats so good about it. Its a big unsightly eyesore that has graphics that truthfully dont look much better than the original wii from what iv seen, and holding that giant tablet thing looks uncomftable and not something i would wanna hold for long, i thought the wii-u would flop when i first saw the trailer and nothing has changed my mind since.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 10, 2012)

If there is a lack of interest in the Wii-U, it's because they only announced the hardware and conceptual software, not actual software that you will be able to get for the system.
Last year, was the hardware announcement, this year they should be announcing titles for the system, it's the software that sells the system after all.

You may say a lack of interest in the Wii-U could be a lack of imagination, not thinking about the possibilities of the hardware. Simply being added power for Nintendo home systems is enticing enough, I don't enjoy the majority of software developed for the PS3 or 360.


----------



## Hadrian (May 10, 2012)

One survey says 75% don't want it.
Another says 75% do want it.
Another says 75% are indifferent.

Lets just wait for the initial sales to roll in before we know what's what. I'm pretty sure that the 3DS & Wii had similar polls and both are out performing previous Nintendo consoles. Sales are what counts, people can vote that they want it but putting down hard cash is what makes a successful console.




Terenigma said:


> Its a big unsightly eyesore that has graphics that truthfully dont look much better than the original wii from what iv seen, and holding that giant tablet thing looks uncomftable and not something i would wanna hold for long




The console is tiny and the controller isn't very big at all and those who have actually PLAYED it have said it was very comfy. As for overall looks of the design, can't say it looks no worse than 360/PS3. The games shown have been more than on par with current gen, and what has been shown has been work in progress stuff and stuff that is multiplatform and multiplatform stuff mostly looks the same on all consoles anyway.  Even the concept stuff Nintendo showed looks a ton better than Wii and that is ONLY concept work.


----------



## boombox (May 10, 2012)

The only thing that gets me interested in the Wii U is the thought of Pikmin 3.
But I really want to see more of how this ridiculous screen controller works, so hopefully this E3 will be a big explanation..because last year bombed.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 10, 2012)

Because less than 1600 people speak for the millions of gamers.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 10, 2012)

I wonder just how many of those voters are still under the impression that the Wii U is some new controller for the Wii and not a new system altogether?


----------



## Terenigma (May 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> > Its a big unsightly eyesore that has graphics that truthfully dont look much better than the original wii from what iv seen, and holding that giant tablet thing looks uncomftable and not something i would wanna hold for long
> ...



I was refering to the thing you hold, thats what you play the game with i assume, even if you're playing it on the tv, right?

Admittedly the graphics could be alot better in person and i have no idea because iv only seen youtube and such videos of the thing so ill gladly retract my graphic comment if they turn out to be really good, however my main point of the eyesore and uncomftableness of holding the device still remains. I have read somewhere (i forget where) that its roughly the size of 7 wii-motes side by side, thats pretty big for a controller in my opinion and it might be comftable to play but how many of those reviews and testers have sat and played a game for several hours with it?

Again tho this is my opinion based on something i havent played myself but i have a few final things that cant be argued in my eyes are the fact it looks horrible, also the power it must take to replicate the "amazing" graphics on a wireless controller must drain the battery so fast that you need to charge it every hour or so. Remember that the vita and 3DS can only cope with a few hours and they have smaller screens.

Im sorry to rant but im calling this right now, the console will flop, nintendo have released some awesome consoles over the years but this one is going to flop so hard...


----------



## Redhorse (May 10, 2012)

I could be wrong here but I agree with you totally. Something about this already sounds like the virtual boy of controllers


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 10, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> also the power it must take to replicate the "amazing" graphics on a wireless controller must drain the battery so fast that you need to charge it every hour or so. Remember that the vita and 3DS can only cope with a few hours and they have smaller screens.



It is simply a wireless controller that can also take in audio/video streams from the console. It doesn't have to process any game logic, render any polygons, or do anything extra that requires a heap of processing power like the vita and the 3DS.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, i beg to differ, i think when the "core" gamers have a chance to try the Wii U, they will want one, i can see all the COD fans playing that game in every single room on the house, even on the restroom.


----------



## SakuDarkside (May 10, 2012)

This is product of the deficient graphic work on Wii, and the kid style of the console, the called "Hardcore Gamers" want 491646p resolution, and a psychic control with a toaster integrated.


----------



## air2004 (May 10, 2012)

Why would they only support one controller anyway ? cant make money like that so that issue will be fixed im sure


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 10, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Why would they only support one controller anyway ? cant make money like that so that issue will be fixed im sure



They made mention months ago that the system supports more than one Wii U controller at the same time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2012)

how about Nintendo is Fuuuuuuuuuuked XD


----------



## LAA (May 10, 2012)

I think that survey doesnt mean much. Its stupid really. We've seen barely ANYTHING from Wii U, we've just seen what it CAN do and the hardware, that isnt exactly enough for a purchase to me, so even I'm not interested right now. If I see they've made a decent online system, (Pretty much everything you'd expect from 360/PS3), then maybe I'll be interested more, but even then, depends on how much too.
Also depends on gamewise too, so far I like the look of Wii U getting all the games nintendo systems NEVER usually get anymore, thats a good sign, but they're mostly "ports" for now, if developers dont support it with their upcoming games, then I wony be interested in Wii U.

So to say people are uninterested for now is understandable, but seeing we dont even have enough information to be sure of if we want a Wii U or not, its unfair to say this study even has any worthy statistics.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 10, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> how about Nintendo is Fuuuuuuuuuuked XD



Totally. They won't be able to supply the demand that'll come from it.


----------



## Tekken179 (May 10, 2012)

I haven't read some post's on this thread and i'm well aware of what the wiiU is offering etc, as always Nintendo has always appealed more to a family rather than hard core gamers (unless they are nintendo fanboys).

The Wii had excellent sales due to it appealing to familys it suitable for all ages (with the majority appeal being 5-14 year old's) I honestly think it will sell very well just as the wii has.

i doubt very many children or families voted in that poll. (children can be gamers to, age isn't a requirement to class yourself as a gamer.

I also am aware of this thread being about gamers not interested in it but i just thought i'd share some opinions .

Don't forget the Wii has and still is outselling the PS3 and 360

Also being a Nintendo 3ds owner i can see how Nintendo are focusing on online gameplay which imo is excellent and the zelda HD with the use of the controller as an inventory is intriguing to me and i will be happily purchasing one of these.

I also think we are in for big stuff from them this E3 year (June 5th).

I don't think the fan base for Nintendo, Mario, Zelda etc. Will never die, regardless of the hype big games like COD and Halo, mainstream mario and zelda games never hype up as much as said titles and still sell incredibly well.

Sony and Microsoft have all flopped at one stage.... Sony more than most (sorry that's just the way it is) but i doubt we will ever see the end of Nintendo 

At the end of the day Nintendo is a business that wants money as long as they get sales they are happy but with people like Miyamoto we will always see the Nintendo greats and popular titles he has given us over the years continuing.


----------



## Maplemage (May 10, 2012)

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2012)

Wait.. how did CoD and Nexbox get into a WiiU discussion...


----------



## ZaeZae64 (May 10, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Wait.. how did CoD and Nexbox get into a WiiU discussion...


Fanboys my dear.

Fanboys.


----------



## The Milkman (May 10, 2012)

ArronBailey said:


> I haven't read some post's on this thread and i'm well aware of what the wiiU is offering etc, as always Nintendo has always appealed more to a family rather than hard core gamers (unless they are nintendo fanboys).
> 
> The Wii had excellent sales due to it appealing to familys it suitable for all ages (with the majority appeal being 5-14 year old's) I honestly think it will sell very well just as the wii has.
> 
> ...



WAIT.
Are you really being one of those idiots who are all like "oh I think little kids will like it derp " does Ninja Gaiden,  Killer freaks from outerspace, and Darksiders II look like family games?


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 10, 2012)

Like always the sales will build up and up and up as Nintendo becomes richer and richer.


----------



## Tekken179 (May 11, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> ArronBailey said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read some post's on this thread and i'm well aware of what the wiiU is offering etc, as always Nintendo has always appealed more to a family rather than hard core gamers (unless they are nintendo fanboys).
> ...



Hardly your ignoring the fact that i'm pointing out which is Nintendo's highest market share are Kids and families, hense why the wii sold well because there was something for EVERYONE and the wiiU is going to be exactly the same.


----------



## jarejare3 (May 11, 2012)

I haven't seen or heard anything about the wii U yet, how am I suppose to be interested...


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 11, 2012)

this poll was conducted with monster hunter fans


----------



## Janthran (May 11, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> Im in the majority, i was excited for the wii, it looked cool and showed a genuinely interesting product gimmick so i bought it. I was interested in the 3DS, not because of the gimmick 3D tho, mostly because i loved the DS and concider it one of the best purchases iv ever made and the ability to play those games plus have a new shiney updated console with internet access and a bunch of other features was very appealing.
> 
> The wii-u tho?  i dont really "get" whats so good about it. Its a big unsightly eyesore that has graphics that truthfully dont look much better than the original wii from what iv seen, and holding that giant tablet thing looks uncomftable and not something i would wanna hold for long, i thought the wii-u would flop when i first saw the trailer and nothing has changed my mind since.


There hasn't really been anything to showcase the Wii U capability.
You can't pass judgment on the thing before E3.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 11, 2012)

Just like how every year, there is ALWAYS one 'analyst' who claims that Nintendo/Sony is doomed because *insert console name* is gonna be crushed by Apple's iPod/iPhone/IPad/IDunnowhatheistalkingabout.


----------



## Janthran (May 11, 2012)

Nintendo isn't for "hardcore gamers".
It's because they focus on gameplay, not graphics.
True story.


----------



## DarkLG (May 11, 2012)

Silly articles Nintendo won't be doomed kids will always love thier games and those that grew up with nes,snes etc(like myself) will always enjoy them as well.


----------



## The Milkman (May 11, 2012)

ArronBailey said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > ArronBailey said:
> ...


No... Why dont you read or watch an interview. They specifically said that this gen they want to get back thier Hardcore crowd. Look at the current line up for the system. Its pure core titles, the only game I have seen that could even look kind of appealing to families, is Mario Bros Mii and what im pretty sure is some pre-loaded games. God, why do people think Nintendo is some kind of family and kid company? Doesnt anyone remember the GCN or N64? Why is it so hard to imagine they would go back to that.


----------



## KazoWAR (May 11, 2012)

75% of the 10% of gamers


----------



## Tekken179 (May 12, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> ArronBailey said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...




I had both... and i'm not saying it's some kind of family company your ignoring the fact that their majority of customers are children and families, don't you ever look at sales records? Look at a T.V. around christmas?

Of course it's core titles, they're the Nintendo greats why wouldn't Nintendo promote Nintendo with Nintendo products?

It's possible for Nintendo to still please their hardcore fans and still appeal to everyone else... I highly doubt a company like Nintendo will ditch what made the wii sell so well. That was one interview? If you think Nintendo will ditch there highest target audience (which by sales facts it is) then your more stupid than you think. At the end of the day no matter how much they like to please fans, money out beats fan loyalty. At the end of the day Nintendo is a business... a business want's to make money, as much money as it can no matter how colourful Nintendo look.... every business want's to make money.

They will still be targeting family and kids whether you bitch on about how they said they will be targeting core fans, while that may be true, they still ain't going to ditch where all there profits come from.


----------



## holoflame (May 12, 2012)

Well, I am very interested in the Wii U, probably a one-day purchase.


----------



## The Milkman (May 12, 2012)

ArronBailey said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > ArronBailey said:
> ...



Oh I'm sorry, where was I saying that they wouldn't also have casual titles?

I'm not bitching about the fact that my little brother and cousin have something they can play without my help. 
I'm not bitching about the fact that it's going to sooner or later have titles for younger ages.
In fact, I don't recall bitching at all. I recall you pretty much coming in and saying that because it's Nintendo it's going to be for kids.
Now who were we saying was stupid?
Oh and BTW for you. All those titles I listed are 3rd party, except for Mario. Those aren't Nintendo greats, their full-scale HD console games made by 3rd party studios, not Nintendo.


----------



## Tekken179 (May 12, 2012)

I recall you pretty much coming in and saying that because it's Nintendo it's going to be for kids.

You recall wrong dumbass i think you need to read my first post and understand where i was coming from before you cry some more. Won't be reading this thread no more didn't realise a dick was constantly monitoring it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Nintendo isn't for "hardcore gamers".
> It's because they focus on gameplay, not graphics.
> True story.



This whole "graphics > gameplay" thing is a completely nonexistent argument. I can't recall a game with great graphics I've played that was also a poorly designed game. They usually go hand in hand. Bad games have bad graphics, good games have good graphics. There's a few exceptions here and there, but people try to portray that there's some mass epidemic of people focusing on how good their game looks over how the game actually plays.


----------



## Clarky (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo isn't for "hardcore gamers".
> ...



wouldn't say it is that much a myth, i recall a few years back when driv3r was in the making and everyone was commenting about how good it looked for its time, just happened to play like utter shit from what i recall.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

clarky said:


> wouldn't say it is that much a myth, i recall a few years back when driv3r was in the making and everyone was commenting about how good it looked for its time, just happened to play like utter shit from what i recall.



Again, there are exceptions, and I've never really played or heard much of Driver as a series anyway.

But some of the best games this generation are also some of the best games graphically this generation. It's not just a coincidence. People seem to make it out that a game with great graphics can't be a great game. People only developed this attitude when Nintendo produced an underpowered console and some of their diehards wanted to portray themselves as "purist gamers" by bashing its highly advanced competitors for being "graphics whores".

But never in my life have I heard someone say "The game plays poorly, but I liked it for the graphics" or "I'm buying Game X because the graphics look great".


----------



## Clarky (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > wouldn't say it is that much a myth, i recall a few years back when driv3r was in the making and everyone was commenting about how good it looked for its time, just happened to play like utter shit from what i recall.
> ...



i agree there are exceptions, and i do agree that good looking graphics shouldnt equal bad gameplay, just one of the more random examples i could think of for good looks, bad game. As for the idea of it being around since the Wii, i have seen the good graphics, bad gameplay argument a long time before the Wii was ever about. For the "I'm buying Game X because the graphics look great" i've known a few people who the years who have bought into a game for the graphics only to bitch about it when they play it


----------



## Nintynut (May 12, 2012)

75% Of gamers arent interested in the wiiu.... They mite aswell just say 75% OF the people we questioned just arent gamers..

Im sorry but what true gamer isnt interested in a new console. I get hyped for almost every console release


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

Nintynut said:


> Im sorry but what true gamer isnt interested in a new console.



Hey, what's up.

It's rare that every gamer is excited for a console release.


----------



## Nintynut (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintynut said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but what true gamer isnt interested in a new console.
> ...



I must be the only one then  am i the only guy counting down to e3 every year then. boohoo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

Nintynut said:


> I must be the only one then  am i the only guy counting down to e3 every year then. boohoo



I mean I love E3 but I don't bother watching conferences that I'm not interested in. I watched I think the Ubisoft and Sony conference last year, although that was mainly because my school schedule made me miss the other ones (Nintendo and Microsoft).


----------



## Hielkenator (May 12, 2012)

Errrh.... 75% of how many people?? missing a figure here.....

I loved nintendo systems and their games from day one, icon sider myself hardcore.
But by now I'm also a father and have my own kids...so what make me that then...?

You won't stay forever young, you know. Do not forget your roots.
I ca'nt imagine a life without video games, mainly on Nintendo.
As a matter a fact, I can get more than my fix on Wii if it would come down to harder/ hardcore games.
But to be honest NO game today is hardcore since NES and SNES era.

Try Ninja gaiden on NES and beat it.
Any Konami game, Megaman etc. etc. that is hardcore imho.

But I agree, games should look good but more importantly the graphics should fit the game. In term of story and gameplay.
atmosphere is important, and so is the soundtrack of a game.immersion....big part is also how you can control a game.
When I put my ps3 controller in my kids hands, they start to waggle with it...motion controls in that sense just works.
pointing at the screen is in my opinion a great feature, sometimes I wised my tv remote had that function.
it's VERY natural....


----------



## Janthran (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo isn't for "hardcore gamers".
> ...


Have you played Black Ops?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Have you played Black Ops?



I have, it's not my type of game but it does have solid multiplayer and an interesting single player, plus some great zombie modes.


----------



## Janthran (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Have you played Black Ops?
> ...


Ocarina of Time?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 12, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Ocarina of Time?



Remarkable at the time of release but it doesn't hold up anymore. It's been outclassed by its successors like most any game series is.


----------



## prowler (May 12, 2012)

i am the 75%


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 12, 2012)

The only reason I am not interested with it is because the thing is still not on par with a ps3 and 360. It should have been released five years ago with the ps3 and 360. Why get this when the PS4 and whatever the next xbox is gonna be called are like 1 or 2 years away from it?

It's clear that Nintendo are always gonna be one step behind everyone else at this point.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> The only reason I am not interested with it is because the thing is still not on par with a ps3 and 360. It should have been released five years ago with the ps3 and 360. Why get this when the PS4 and whatever the next xbox is gonna be called are like 1 or 2 years away from it?
> 
> It's clear that Nintendo are always gonna be one step behind everyone else at this point.


It is not just on par, goddamn it. It's more powerful. Why do you guys keep saying this?


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I am not interested with it is because the thing is still not on par with a ps3 and 360. It should have been released five years ago with the ps3 and 360. Why get this when the PS4 and whatever the next xbox is gonna be called are like 1 or 2 years away from it?
> ...



They're just trolling. It's what trolls do.


----------



## Janthran (May 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Ocarina of Time?
> ...


Funny, because there are a lot of people who still say it's one of the best games ever made.
Stop acting like your opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## emigre (May 12, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Well they're wrong.


----------



## Janthran (May 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


It's all your opinion. You can't say they're wrong for liking a game.
But of course, this place is full of idiots. Say what you will, then.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2012)

Gahars said:


> To be entirely fair, Nintendo does have an E3 conference coming up. If they want to make up for last time, and leave people with an urge to buy their new console, that will be their chance to do it.



I agree completely.  I recently picked up a 3DS, and while it does have a better library than the Vita, i feel like the Nintendo EShop leaves a lot to be desired.  There are a few good virtual console ports
like the older mario games, Sonic & so on, but where are the titles that defined the GB/GBA? I feel like I've been waiting forever for nintendo to re-release Pokemon Red/Blue on VC of all things, not to mention
Golden Sun and other RPG's.  Nintendo's store is a joke compared to PSN's selections... I hope it gets better.


----------



## Fibrizo (May 12, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> The only reason I am not interested with it is because the thing is still not on par with a ps3 and 360. It should have been released five years ago with the ps3 and 360. Why get this when the PS4 and whatever the next xbox is gonna be called are like 1 or 2 years away from it?
> 
> It's clear that Nintendo are always gonna be one step behind everyone else at this point.



Sir this is not true the console is more powerful that the current gen  anyone that says otherwise is a liar.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks it looks horrible?


----------



## chyyran (May 12, 2012)

They were doomed even back then






When that "doom" catches up with them and kills them, that would be actual news.


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2012)

tigris said:


> Am I the only one that thinks it looks horrible?



yes


----------



## chyyran (May 12, 2012)

How does "..rely[ing] on flash memory for data storage rather than an industry-standard internal hard drive.." equals "family friendly"?

What's wrong with Flash memory? It's less power consuming, quieter and generally faster.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2012)

Punyman said:


> How does "..rely[ing] on flash memory for data storage rather than an industry-standard internal hard drive.." equals "family friendly"?
> 
> What's wrong with Flash memory? It's less power consuming, quieter and generally faster.


Not only that but Nintendo didn't say anything about the console not supporting hard-drives.

It's likely that it will since they're doing full digital-distribution of retail games from launch.


----------



## heartgold (May 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > How does "..rely[ing] on flash memory for data storage rather than an industry-standard internal hard drive.." equals "family friendly"?
> ...


Couldn't Nintendo support high capacity memory cards up to 1 or 2 TB?


----------



## heartgold (May 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Right, I saw a few 128GB though. Too expensive as you said.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2012)

heartgold said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Punyman said:
> ...


They're extremely expensive and hard to find.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 12, 2012)

What I would like to know is how the Wii U will handle loading of data. Both the PS3 and XBox360 have a sort of "install" method for certain games to reduce load times while not installing the entire game to the HDDs. The Wii U, from what I understand, will allow the use of external drives, but won't have its own internally. While USB 2.0 transfer data rates is equivalent to a Bluray drive running at 6x (~27MB/s), the advantage of the PS3 and XBox360 with internal drives allows the more common data that is installed to the internal drives to be loaded at much faster rates. Will USB 2.0 be fast enough? I know it is for the Wii, but we're expecting quite a jump from the Wii to the Wii U.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 12, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> What I would like to know is how the Wii U will handle loading of data. Both the PS3 and XBox360 have a sort of "install" method for certain games to reduce load times while not installing the entire game to the HDDs. The Wii U, from what I understand, will allow the use of external drives, but won't have its own internally. While USB 2.0 transfer data rates is equivalent to a Bluray drive running at 6x (~27MB/s), the advantage of the PS3 and XBox360 with internal drives allows the more common data that is installed to the internal drives to be loaded at much faster rates. Will USB 2.0 be fast enough? I know it is for the Wii, but we're expecting quite a jump from the Wii to the Wii U.


They could always use USB 3.0.


----------



## Nintynut (May 12, 2012)

Janthran said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...



Although i loved my 64 i never got round to playing ocarina when it was released. I got the 3ds version and both me and my girlfriend completed it.............  14 years on.. Probably still the best game ever


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 12, 2012)

LOL.. 75% huh ? They must be mostly kids and many adults who haven't seen what it is going to be like. It is too early. Anything can change when they saw it with their own eyes next month . Silly poll online because The Wii U itself didnt reveal just yet until next month. Sighing.


----------



## dgwillia (May 12, 2012)

To be honest, i brought a Wii on launch day (My biggest mistake in gaming


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> What I would like to know is how the Wii U will handle loading of data. Both the PS3 and XBox360 have a sort of "install" method for certain games to reduce load times while not installing the entire game to the HDDs. The Wii U, from what I understand, will allow the use of external drives, but won't have its own internally. While USB 2.0 transfer data rates is equivalent to a Bluray drive running at 6x (~27MB/s), the advantage of the PS3 and XBox360 with internal drives allows the more common data that is installed to the internal drives to be loaded at much faster rates. Will USB 2.0 be fast enough? I know it is for the Wii, but we're expecting quite a jump from the Wii to the Wii U.


Let's hope that when the drive spins, it won't make a noise like the name


----------



## chyyran (May 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> What I would like to know is how the Wii U will handle loading of data. Both the PS3 and XBox360 have a sort of "install" method for certain games to reduce load times while not installing the entire game to the HDDs. The Wii U, from what I understand, will allow the use of external drives, but won't have its own internally. While USB 2.0 transfer data rates is equivalent to a Bluray drive running at 6x (~27MB/s), the advantage of the PS3 and XBox360 with internal drives allows the more common data that is installed to the internal drives to be loaded at much faster rates. Will USB 2.0 be fast enough? I know it is for the Wii, but we're expecting quite a jump from the Wii to the Wii U.




Not to mention that USB works in bursts rather than a continuous stream.


USB 3.0 is the way to go, but quite a few drives don't support it yet.

Hell, It'd be great if they went full eSATA or Firewire, but, like that's gonna happen.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I am not interested with it is because the thing is still not on par with a ps3 and 360. It should have been released five years ago with the ps3 and 360. Why get this when the PS4 and whatever the next xbox is gonna be called are like 1 or 2 years away from it?
> ...



You'd be wrong, it's just on par. The only thing the WIi U offer is a different controller. Aside that, some devs said that there is nothing you can do with the Wii U that can't be done with the PS3 and 360.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 13, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


And some dev's also say that it is more powerful than current gen systems. It just depends on what you've read and who you trust.


----------



## mightymuffy (May 13, 2012)

Nintendo basically ballsed up with e3 last year... Wii U is a pretty shocking name in itself and it looks quite possible that a change will happen at this years e3... also the reports by various online sites (y'know, those the hardcore gamers will read) are (basically) wrongly stating the machine as less powerful than PS3 or 360 (OLD architecture on these two and really they can't be compared.... let's just say you can expect 360/PS3 quality at 1080p from what I can see)
The casual gamer focus of the Wii won't help either: the more serious/hardcore gamer usually scoffs at the Wii so will already have the mindset... this doesn't help with the titles displayed at last years e3, or the cagey 3rd party response (only Ubisoft at the moment seem keen on throwing any weight behind it, with others likely adopting a wait and see approach)
Personally speaking? Let's just ditch anything Wii U related from last year out of our minds, as the Wii U we'll see in a few weeks shall be quite a different beast, and a few killer app titles will sweeten things further! *is happy to be a part of the interested 25%*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 13, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> You'd be wrong, it's just on par. The only thing the WIi U offer is a different controller. Aside that, some devs said that there is nothing you can do with the Wii U that can't be done with the PS3 and 360.


No, you're really wrong.

1. Common sense dictates that it isn't. Even a really low-end cheap graphics card nowadays outperforms the PS3/360. Nintendo would have to be trying hard to develop a system on-par.

2. The only ones that have said it's on-par are "anonymous" developers. Actual developers have  already  come out and said that the Wii U is at least more powerful than the PS3/360.

3. There are insiders at other places that have already confirmed that it is more powerful than the PS3/360 which frankly shouldn't come up as much of a surprise.

I'm inclined to think you're a troll as you first said that the Wii U is less powerful but now you say that it is on par.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2012)

Nice. This is just turning into a fanboy thread.


----------



## prowler (May 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nice. This is just turning into a fanboy thread.


GBAtemp.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2012)

prowler said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. This is just turning into a fanboy thread.
> ...



I thought we had evolved.


----------



## hatredg0d (May 13, 2012)

honestly, 75% of people dont want to commit to buying a product we haven't really seen in action? surprising.

This survey was out of 1551 people (not gamers), on the site "dealnews". Popular gaming site i know, but im not buying it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I thought we had evolved.



Heh, you're a funny guy.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be wrong, it's just on par. The only thing the WIi U offer is a different controller. Aside that, some devs said that there is nothing you can do with the Wii U that can't be done with the PS3 and 360.
> ...



The Wii U is late to the party. By the time the devs can handle it well enough, the PS4 and next Xbox will be out and they will be able to pull off better games than the Wii U on their release day. Those 75% uninterested should stay that way. Why the hell would you buy a machine that is completely outdated before it's even released. Just wait 1 or 2 years and buy a PS4 or next xbox (whatever this thing will be called)


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 14, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


Just because a system has outdated hardware doesn't mean the games won't be as good or as fun. The games are what truly define the system. Hell, the PS4 could be an 5 Ghz 8-core blast processing machine, but if its games are shit, it's got nothin' going for it.

Also, with Nintendo, it's a trend. They're either the *first* or the *last* to try something.


----------



## Midna (May 14, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


>Why the hell would you buy a machine that is completely outdated before it's even released
Because video games.


Spoiler














Spoiler: You


----------



## Clarky (May 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



i know i'm nit picking here, but does ninja gaiden on that list count? it is technically a port/remake of the xbox version


----------



## Midna (May 14, 2012)

clarky said:


> i know i'm nit picking here, but does ninja gaiden sigma on that list count? it is technically a port/remake of the xbox version


Hmm, perhaps not. But the remake its self is exclusive to the PS3. Probably a slight oversight on the part of whoever made the image.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 14, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


"Late'? It's first to the next generation.
When the PS4 and Nextbox come out, the Wii U will already have a big headstart.


----------



## Midna (May 14, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


I think he's under the impression that the Wii U is joining the PS360's party instead of the next generation. 

And yeah, the Wii u will probably be beaten out by the PS4 and Nextbox. They will also be releasing later than the Wii U. So the Wii U is less 'outdated on release' and more 'outdated on release of the competition's consoles a couple years later'.


----------



## 59672 (May 14, 2012)

I feel that since it's a poll from "_ online discount aggregator Dealnews", I think the results would be a bit biased due to the possible cheapness of the people there, I mean people who go on that site sound like they would be a lot less willing to spend any more money on games. Besides, its just a web poll, those things are extremely inaccurate for many obvious reasons, not a good way of researching opinions._


----------



## 59672 (May 14, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...



Why would anyone buy a wii, xbox 360 or ps3 in the past few years? All their hardware is completely outdated, not even nearly as powerful as pcs. Yet people still buy them. Same thing happened with the wii, slightly better graphics than the original xbox's graphics yet people still bought it like crazy.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 14, 2012)

Midna said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


I don't know if Nintendo's plan is good..
Be better than last generation, but not be as good as next generation
Maybe they should have waited for a while longer. See what the other 2 companies are up to.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 14, 2012)

59672 said:


> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


The Wii was not as powerful as the Xbox ( I think? Correct me if I am wrong )
It was just barely a step up from the Gamecube


----------



## Midna (May 14, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> I don't know if Nintendo's plan is good..
> Be better than last generation, but not be as good as next generation
> Maybe they should have waited for a while longer. See what the other 2 companies are up to.


They can't wait any longer. They've been holding out on Gamecube based hardware for 11 years now. This approach does have its advantages though. they will get to build up their userbase before the competition can, they have an opportunity to popularize their gimmick without tough opposition, and if things go well, they can play the price game and sell their console for far less than everyone else.



AceWarhead said:


> The Wii was not as powerful as the Xbox ( I think? Correct me if I am wrong )
> It was just barely a step up from the Gamecube


The Wii is a bit more than slightly a step up from the gamecube. it's based on the same hardware, but still decently improved. I'm not sure how it compares to the Xbox specifically.


----------



## Gahars (May 14, 2012)

@*59672*

Maybe because some people don't want to have to deal with continually updating various cards and components (which isn't really cheap, mind you)? With a console, you have all you'll need (peripherals notwithstanding) right out of the box.

Graphics aren't the only thing people have in mind when buying a console, after all. Sure, consoles don't hold up in terms of visuals, but that's a trade off a lot of people are willing to accept.


----------



## BasedKiliK (May 14, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> 59672 said:
> 
> 
> > Giga_Gaia said:
> ...


The Wii is just marginally more powerful than the old Xbox. CPUs and GPUs are literally just a couple hertz off, and the Wii has slightly more memory. However, due to the design of the Xbox's GPU, it can actually output 720p with some games. The Wii runs more efficiently though.


----------



## TheBlueBadger (May 14, 2012)

not gonna lie, for years now I've seen nintendo proclaimed "doomed" but I've always had some kind of interest in their consoles before they were out and ended up buying them

as for wii-u, I have no reason to be interested as of now. all I care about is the mention of smash bros but that'll apparently be on 3DS too, which I already own


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2012)

Gahars said:


> @*59672*
> 
> Maybe because some people don't want to have to deal with continually updating various cards and components (which isn't really cheap, mind you)? With a console, you have all you'll need (peripherals notwithstanding) right out of the box.
> 
> Graphics aren't the only thing people have in mind when buying a console, after all. Sure, consoles don't hold up in terms of visuals, but that's a trade off a lot of people are willing to accept.


You don't have to constantly update parts when gaming on a PC. If you start off with a solid system, you should be fine for a while.

And PC gaming is much cheaper in the long-term and in the short-term if you choose the right parts. There's no need to pay for online (Live) and games are much cheaper (Steam). Not to mention the multitude of other benefits like a wider library, FTP games and the same multiplats on consoles but with better visuals and performance.

There's also the obvious benefit of being able to do everything a computer can do.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> I don't know if Nintendo's plan is good..
> *Be better than last generation, but not be as good as next generation*
> Maybe they should have waited for a while longer. See what the other 2 companies are up to.


We don't know anything about the Wii U's specs (except that it is more powerful than the PS3/360- how much is unknown). How the hell did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## prowler (May 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> Not to mention the multitude of other benefits like a wider library


please tell me all about the japanese games for PC that supposedly has a wider library


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 14, 2012)

prowler said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention the multitude of other benefits like a wider library
> ...


The library is still larger even without those Japanese games. If that bothers someone so much, buy a PS3 (Wii U) or something with a PC.


----------



## DS1 (May 14, 2012)

soulx said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...




Yeah, the PC library is huge, but the vast majority of games I know and love are not available on a PC (with the exception of emulation, but even then you can hardly escape the 32-bit era without getting a terribly diluted experience). Back in the day, there were PC gamers and console gamers. You could be a console gamer AND a PC gamer simultaneously, but it wasn't the homogeneous category it's become today. In fact, the whole 'hardcore/casual' distinction has slowly been shifting to redefine what was classically known as 'console gamers' as 'casual', and everyone else as 'hardcore', or just 'core'. The dumb thing is when people assume that because I like Mario games, I must also want to waste hours on Angry Birds. Or because I like Gran Turismo, I must not like Mario Kart. Generalizing doesn't work in this case, and it is seriously screwing up dev's assumptions about what people want.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 14, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> The Wii U is late to the party. By the time the devs can handle it well enough, the PS4 and next Xbox will be out and they will be able to pull off better games than the Wii U on their release day. Those 75% uninterested should stay that way. Why the hell would you buy a machine that is completely outdated before it's even released. Just wait 1 or 2 years and buy a PS4 or next xbox (whatever this thing will be called)



Funny, I recall the PS2 being released at least 1 year earlier than the Gamecube and Xbox, being inferior to both, yet was *the* console to have that generation. It did double up as a DVD player to help. The Wii U may not have that kind of incentive, but considering the popularity of video streaming services like Netflix and Hulu Plus, the need for a player has dwindled.




demonicstrife said:


> The Wii is just marginally more powerful than the old Xbox. CPUs and GPUs are literally just a couple hertz off, and the Wii has slightly more memory. However, due to the design of the Xbox's GPU, it can actually output 720p with some games. The Wii runs more efficiently though.



CPU frequencies might be close, but newer architectures contain newer instructions that can do what older architectures could do, but in less clock cycles and fewer sequential instructions. Kinda how a single core of a 1.4Ghz CPU nowadays can compete with a single core of an old 3.0Ghz CPU from years ago.


----------



## triassic911 (May 16, 2012)

soulx said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...


Or do what I do, emulator ps2 and the gamecube on your pc. It works good.


----------

